# Call-by-Call : Verwählt, was tun



## Traveler (21 März 2006)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich habe ich mich verwählt (oder mein Telefon wählte nicht "00", sondern nur "0") und habe statt der 010090 die 01090 gewählt. Daher soll ich jetzt anstatt ca. 3 Cent/Min nun 1,-- Euro/Min für einige Ferngespräche zahlen.

Meine Frage nun : Muß ich diese überhöhten Gebühren wirklich bezahlen ?

Meines Wissens nach kommt gemäß BGB nur dann ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande, wenn der Kunde wissentlich und willentlich einem Vertrag zustimmt. Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob es Sonderregelungen gibt (wahrscheinlich AGB der Telekom bzw. TKG oder TKV), die das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages bereits durch die Wahl der Telefonnr. regeln.

Meines Erachtens muß sich BT (01090) eine Mitschuld anrechnen lassen, da eine Kostenansage fehlte. Bei Vorhandensein einer solchen Ansage wäre mir mein Fehler (oder der meines Telefons) sofort aufgefallen und ich hätte die Verbindung sofort beendet.  

Natürlich muß ich für meine eigenen Fehler auch die Konsequenzen tragen, allerdings trifft meines Erachtens den Call-by-Call Anbieter eine Mitschuld, da wie bereits gesagt eine Gebührenansage fehlte. Insofern bin ich nur bereit die 3 Cent/Min, maximal jedoch 10 Cent/Min zu bezahlen, die die Telekom für die gleiche Verbindung im Country-Select berechnet.

Ist meine Rechtsauffassung hier korrekt ?
Kann mir jemand entsprechende Gerichtsentscheide und/oder Paragraphen nennen, die hierzu einen Bezug haben ?

Im TKG (http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tkg_2004/index.html) habe ich leider nichts hierzu finden können.
Die AGBs der Telekom und die TKV muß ich mir noch ansehen.

Danke


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage nun : Muß ich diese überhöhten Gebühren wirklich bezahlen?


Bestreiten kann man alles. Aber aus dem Bauch raus würde ich meinen "JA"!



			
				Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens muß sich BT (01090) eine Mitschuld anrechnen lassen, da eine Kostenansage fehlte.


...die ist ja vom Gesetzgeber nicht vorgeschrieben und was kann BT dafür, dass Du (oder Du als Herr Deines Telefons) eine falsche Ziffernfolge gewählt hattest. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass es benachbarte Zahlenreihen gibt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 März 2006)

Die Forderung nach einer obligatorischen Preisansage zwecks größerer Transparenz ist ja bereits öfter erhoben worden, bspw. vom *Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz* (29.10.2004) oder dem *Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv)* (16.06.2005)...


----------



## Fipps (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens nach kommt gemäß BGB nur dann ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande, wenn der Kunde wissentlich und willentlich einem Vertrag zustimmt.


Und das hast Du auch!

Ein Vertrag erfordert 2 sich deckende Willenserklärungen. Durch das Anwählen wird ein Angebot abgegeben, das der Anbieter durch die Vermittlung des Gesprächs annimmt. Ob die Willenserklärungen sich decken, hängt davon ab, wie der Anbieter eine Anwahl verstehen darf. Regelmäßig darf der Anbieter davon ausgehen, dass die angewählte und dann auch genutzte Orts- oder Fernverbindung über ihn auch gewünscht war. Ein Vertrag liegt vor.

Man kann anfechten, wenn man sich geirrt hat. Bei einem Vertippen liegt ein Irrtum nahe. Rechtsfolge des Irrtums ist aber nicht, dass man nichts zahlen muss, sondern dass der Anbieter statt der Vergütung Schadensersatz verlangen kann. Denn an dem Irrtum ist nicht er "schuld", sondern derjenige, der sich vertippt hat. 



> Meines Erachtens muß sich BT (01090) eine Mitschuld anrechnen lassen, da eine Kostenansage fehlte. Bei Vorhandensein einer solchen Ansage wäre mir mein Fehler (oder der meines Telefons) sofort aufgefallen und ich hätte die Verbindung sofort beendet.


Ich kann auch kein Mitverschulden des Anbieters erkennen, weil eine Tarifansage derzeit nicht geboten und auch nicht allgemein üblich ist. Der Schadensersatz dürfte höher liegen als die umstrittene Vergütung, weil noch Bearbeitungskosten hinzukommen dürften. 



> Kann mir jemand entsprechende Gerichtsentscheide und/oder Paragraphen nennen, die hierzu einen Bezug haben ?


Wenn Du hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=143499#143499
was findest, sag doch Bescheid, würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Danke für die Antworten, allerdings hätte ich mir gewünscht, daß auf die entsprechende Verordnung oder einen Paragraphen verwiesen wird, der der entsprechenden Auffassung zugrunde liegt. So ist es halt "nur" eine Meinung. Trotzdem vielen Dank.

@Fipps :

Meines Erachtens ist kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen, da ich mir aufgrund des fehlenden Gebührenhinweises nicht bewußt war, daß mein Vertragspartner die BT (01090) anstatt der 010090 war. Wäre ich mir dessen bewußt gewesen, hätte ich die Verbindung sofort beendet und somit den Vertrag nicht geschlossen.

BT verzichtet meiner Meinung nach bewußt auf eine Gebührenansage, um die viel zu hohen Gesprächsgebühren vorsätzlich zu verschleiern. Insofern trifft BT hier eine Mitschuld. Zwar wird vom Gesetzgeber eine Tarifansage nicht verlangt, dies schließt aber eine Mitschuld des Anbieters nicht zwangsläufig aus. Letztlich hätte mir eine Tarifansage die Identifikation meines Vertragspartners ermöglicht, was insbesondere bei derart ähnlichen Tarifvorwahlen als angezeigt erscheint.

Gemäß §119 Abs. BGB kann ich den geschlossenen Vertrags wegen Irrtums anfechten. Außerdem kann ich auch nach §120 BGB anfechten, sofern der Fehler in meinem Telefon (Wackelkontakt) oder der Übermittlung durch die Telekom begründet liegt. Letztlich bestimmt §133 BGB, daß der "wirkliche Wille" zu erforschen sei. Bei derartigen Diskrepanzen in der Preisgestaltung dürfte der wirkliche Wille offensichtlich sein.

Wie Du richtig ausführst, bin ich dann gemäß §122 BGB zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet und dazu auch bereit. Allerdings dürfte dieser aber keinesfalls höher sein als die bestrittene Vergütung, da wie bereits ausgeführt andere Anbieter nur 3 Cent/Min und selbst die Telekom nur 10 Cent/Min für das gleiche Gespräch verlangen. BT müßte somit nachweisen, daß ein höherer Schaden entstanden ist. Bearbeitungsgebühren können m.E. nicht verlangt werden, da sie nicht Bestandteil des Vertrages sind und nur der entstandene "Schaden" ersetzt werden muß.

Zudem entfällt gemäß §122 Abs 2 BGB eine Schadenersatzpflicht, wenn der Beschädigte den Grund der Nichtigkeit oder der Anfechtbarkeit kannte oder infolge von Fahrlässigkeit nicht kannte (kennen musste). Die fehlende  Tarifansage ist fahrlässig, weil dadurch wie bereits gesagt die Identifikation des Anbieters nicht möglich war und man unterstellen kann, daß er die Ähnlichkeit der Vorwahlen kannte.

Kennt jemand zu dieser Problematik die Bestimmungen der TKV oder des TKG ?


----------



## Fipps (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> So ist es halt "nur" eine Meinung. Trotzdem vielen Dank.


Gern geschehen  :holy: 

Was treibt Dich da eigentlich genau um? Was hast Du konkret vor oder ist das nur eine theoretische Spielerei?


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Fipps,

ich habe zwei sehr lange Ferngespreäche nach Asien geführt, in der Annahme, daß diese nur wenige Cent/Min kosten. Nunmehr werde ich aber mit den ca. 30-fachen Gebühren belastet. Zwar stellt dies für mich finanziell keine Katastrophe dar, aber das Ganze widerspricht meinem Gerechtigkeitssinn.

Ich habe bei einem Telefon ohne Display (wie in vorliegenden Fall) keine Möglichkeit die gewählte Telefonnr. zu überprüfen, solange der Anbieter keine  Tarifansage schaltet. Außerdem entfällt bei fehlender Tarifansage für mich auch die Möglichkeit eventuelle Fehler in der Tariferfassung der entsprechenden Internet-Webseiten zur Ermittlung des günstigsten Anbieters bzw. Fehler in den Tarifangaben auf der Homepage des Anbieters zu erkennen.

Ich bin gerne bereit BT den auch von anderen Anbieter berechneten Preis als Entschädigung zu zahlen, schließlich will ich ja nichts umsonst haben und eine erbrachte Leistung soll auch bezahlt werden.

Allerdings bin ich nicht bereit völlig überzogene Tarife zu bezahlen, die zudem noch vorsätzlich vor dem Nutzer verborgen werden. Warum unterlassen bzw. sträuben sich Anbieter wohl die Tarife vorher anzusagen ?


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2006)

Ahhhhh, da zieht einer los und will das offene call by call kippen!  :argl:


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Reducal,

Unsinn !!!

Ich bin sehr für Call-by-Call, allerdings sollten die Anbieter eine Tarifansage vorschalten müssen.

Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach so schlecht an meiner Forderung ? 
Und wieso gefährdet diese Forderung Call-by-Call als solches ?

Wer nichts zu verbergen hat und meint einen fairen Tarif anzubieten, kann diesen doch auch nennen. 
Wenn Du eine Ware kaufst, willst Du doch auch wissen wieviel sie kostet - und zwar BEVOR Du sie kaufst.

Dein Kommentar macht ohne Begründung keinen Sinn und enthält keinerlei Information. 
Qualität anstatt Quantität !!!

Ich glaube, daß niemand dieses Forum aufsucht, um inhaltlose Kommentare zu lesen, sondern eher, um sich Rat zu holen. Wenn Du helfen kannst, dann tue es und ich wäre Dir für jeden Rat zur rechtlichen Situation sehr dankbar. Alles andere ist Spam.

_persönliche  Angriffe gelöscht, das entspricht nicht dem  Stil dieses Forums 
und vor allem nicht den NUB  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#8
modaction 
sollte die Editierung rückgängig gemacht werden wird das  Posting gelöscht _

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, möchte ich Dir dennoch raten dich auf das Wesentliche zu beschränken und anderen Mitgliedern zu helfen, anstatt ihnen irgendetwas zu unterstellen.

MfG


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sehr für Call-by-Call, allerdings sollten die Anbieter eine Tarifansage vorschalten müssen.
> Was ist denn so schlecht an meiner Forderung ?


An der Forderung ist nichts schlechtes. Ich drucke mir regelmäßig Tagesübersichten der jeweils günstigsten Anbieter aus und lasse dabei die Anbieter ohne Tarifansage vorher aussortieren. Wenn das jeder so macht, dann gibt es ohnehin bald weniger Anbieter ohne Tarifansage.



> Und wieso gefährdet diese Forderung Call-by-Call als solches? Wer nichts zu verbergen hat und meint einen fairen Tarif anzubieten, kann diesen doch auch nennen. Wenn Du eine Ware kaufst willst Du doch auch wissen wieviel sie kostet. Oder gehst Du einfach in jeden Laden und bezahlst jeden geforderten Preis, selbst wenn eine Preisauszeichnung fehlt oder der genannte Preis z.B. eines Laptops sich auf das Gerät eines anderen Herstellers bezog ?


Niemand ist gezwungen, cbc zu nutzen oder überhaupt zu telefonieren. 
Verträge kommen auch außerhalb des Telekommunikationsmarkts zustande, wenn nicht über den Preis gesprochen wird. Als vereinbart gilt dann der taxmäßige Preis, bei Telefongesprächen der jeweils gültige Tarif. 

Das Argument, Angebot und Annahme würden sich nicht decken, geht fehl. Der Anrufer gibt gegenüber dem jeweils angewählten Anbieter ein Angebot ab, zu dessen jeweils geltendem Tarif ein Telefonat zu der eingegebenen Nummer zu führen. So darf und muss der angewählte Anbieter das Angebot des Anrufers nach §§ 133, 157 BGB verstehen.
Der Wirksamkeit des Vertrags kann im Einzelfall die Nichtigkeit wegen Wuchers entgegenstehen.

Stelle Dir aber grundsätzlich vor, cbc-Nutzer würden nach jedem Gespräch behaupten, sie hätten das Gespräch mit einem anderen Anbieter führen gewollt und würden im Nachhinein wegen des Erklärungsirrtums (Vertippen) anfechten. Allein der Bearbeitungsaufwand solcher Anfechtungen könnte zum Ende des offenen cbc führen - oder nach Deiner Auffassung: dazu, dass alle Anbieter vor dem Gespräch den Tarif ansagen.

*Ich würde mir wünschen, [durch Editierung erledigt]*


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Verträge kommen auch außerhalb des Telekommunikationsmarkts zustande, wenn nicht über den Preis gesprochen wird. Als vereinbart gilt dann der taxmäßige Preis, bei Telefongesprächen der jeweils gültige Tarif.


Richtig, aber Du kennst dort deinen Vertragspartner. Durch die Ähnlichkeit der Vorwahlen und das "Verwählen" war ich aber im Irrtum bzgl. meines Vertragspartners und des damit gültigen Tarifs.



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Argument, Angebot und Annahme würden sich nicht decken, geht fehl. Der Anrufer gibt gegenüber dem jeweils angewählten Anbieter ein Angebot ab, zu dessen jeweils geltendem Tarif ein Telefonat zu der eingegebenen Nummer zu führen. So darf und muss der angewählte Anbieter das Angebot des Anrufers nach §§ 133, 157 BGB verstehen.
> Der Wirksamkeit des Vertrags kann im Einzelfall die Nichtigkeit wegen Wuchers entgegenstehen.


Wucher sehe ich hier nicht als Möglichkeit zur Anfechtung an.
Aber wie Du richtig sagst, gibt der Anrufer gegenüber einem gewählten Anbieter ein Angebot ab, nur das es sich in diesem Fall nicht um den von mir gewählten Anbieter handelte, sondern um einen anderen, den ich aber wegen der fehlenden Tarifansage nicht identifizieren konnte.

Stell Dir vor, daß Du einen Termin zur Vertragsunterzeichnung mit einem Herrn Müller der Firma A hast, aber plötzlich und unerwartet ein Herr Müller der Firma B - die Konkurrent von Firma A ist und die gleiche Leistung anbietet - auftaucht und diesen Vertrag gegenzeichnet ohne das Du dir bewußt bist, daß er von einer anderen Firma ist.

Gilt dieser Vertrag dann oder ist er anfechtbar und nichtig weil Du im Irrtum über die Identität deines Vertragspartners warst ?



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Stelle Dir aber grundsätzlich vor, cbc-Nutzer würden nach jedem Gespräch behaupten, sie hätten das Gespräch mit einem anderen Anbieter führen gewollt und würden im Nachhinein wegen des Erklärungsirrtums (Vertippen) anfechten. Allein der Bearbeitungsaufwand solcher Anfechtungen könnte zum Ende des offenen cbc führen - oder nach Deiner Auffassung: dazu, dass alle Anbieter vor dem Gespräch den Tarif ansagen.


Ich sehe die Problematik und liefere die Lösung hierzu gleicht mit : Tarifansage !



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Du die letzten, beleidigenden Absätze Deines postings selbst löschst oder umformulierst, bevor es die mods tun.*


Danke für den Hinweis aber Du hast noch während ich mein Posting redigierte geantwortet und ich halte meine Anmerkungen nicht für beleidigend. Ich habe weder Schimpfworte verwendet noch in sonst einer Weise aggressiv oder ausfallend reagiert. Ich habe den betreffenden User lediglich darauf hingewiesen, daß sein Kommentar wohl kaum hilfreich ist und keinerlei Informationen enthält und auch sonst in keinerlei Zusammenhang zu den bisher gemachten Bemerkungen der anderen User - für die ich hiermit nochmals danke - steht.

Ich halte es eher für beleidigend mir unredliche Motivation zu unterstellen ohne jedwede Begründung für diese Sichtweise zu liefern.
Zudem gibt es in den meisten Foren immer wieder User, die einfach nur "ihren Senf dazugeben müssen" ohne wirklich etwas zu sagen oder in irgendeiner Weise zu helfen. Sicher könnte ich seine Unterstellung einfach ignorieren, aber ich bin eben auch nur Mensch.

Tut mir leid, wenn sich daran irgend ein anderes Mitglied stört, aber ich stehe zu dem von mir Gesagten. Ich werde meine Bemerkungen aber gerne löschen sofern er seine Unterstellung löscht oder begründet. Ich bin nicht hier, um mich zu streiten, sondern suche Rat und ggfs. rechtliche Hinweise. Deshalb möchte ich es hierbei belassen und mich nicht weiter dazu äußern. Danke.


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

[durch Editierung erledigt]
Ich finde, Du solltest genauer lesen. Wegen Wucher fechtet man nicht an, bei Wucher ist der Vertrag sittenwidrig und damit unwirksam.



> Richtig, aber Du kennst dort deinen Vertragspartner. Durch die Ähnlichkeit der Vorwahlen und das "Verwählen" war ich aber im Irrtum bzgl. meines Vertragspartners und des damit gültigen Tarifs.



Und ein Irrtum berechtigt zur Anfechtung des ansonsten wirksamen Vertrags.

Dein Vertragsunterzeichnungsbeispiel bringt hier nichts. Schriftliche Verträge sind mit einem Vertragsschluss per Telefon nicht zu vergleichen. Passender ist dieses Beispiel: Du verwählst Dich und rufst zufällig bei einem anderen als dem gewollten Pizza-Service an. Der meldet sich mit "ja" und nimmt Deine Bestellung an ohne dass Du den Irrtum bemerkst. Ein Vertrag kommt zustande, Du kannst ihn aber anfechten.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (22 März 2006)

*Anstand*

Also wenn ich irgendwo "neu" wäre, würde ich mich vielleicht erstmal bissel besser informieren, bevor ich auf einen "alten Hasen" losgehe, würde ich zu dem (mittlerweile zwangsweise editierten) Absatz sagen. Hat einfach was mit Anstand zu tun, bei allem Verständnis für das Problem. 

Dieses Forum hilft vielen beim Lösen der Probleme mit diversen Providern und lebt vor allem von Leuten, die sich mit der Materie auskennen, so wie z.B. Reducal.


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Rolf,

anfechten war nicht im juristischen Sinne gemeint.
Egal, dein Pizza-Beispiel ist natürlich besser. 

Und die Frage bleibt bestehen :

Müßte ich die Pizza bezahlen oder nicht ?

Wenn ja bzw. nein, gemäß welcher Rechtsvorschrift ?

Danke


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2006)

Ich darf mich in euer (jetzt wieder) juristisches Scharmützel mal einmischen:

Angefochten oder sittenwidrig - der Vertrag entfällt im Zweifel. Allerdings gilt für bereits erhaltene Leistungen Bereicherungsrecht in allen Facetten - es ist also durchaus nicht ausgeschlossen, dass der Wert der Bereicherung auszukehren ist, auch wenn kein wirksamer Vertrag (mehr) besteht.


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Müßte ich die Pizza bezahlen oder nicht ?
> 
> Wenn ja bzw. nein, gemäß welcher Rechtsvorschrift ?



Die Pizza zahlst Du aufgrund vertraglicher Verpflichtung aus dem "Pizzaliefervertrag" (gemischter Vertragstyp, mit gemischtem Salat noch gemischter...   ). Der Zahlungsanspruch ergibt sich aus dem Vertrag.

Den Zahlungsanspruch beseitigst Du durch Anfechtung, wirst dann aber statt der Vergütung Schadensersatz in nahezu gleicher Höhe zu zahlen haben, weil der Pizzaservice eine kalte Pizza niemand anderes andrehen kann. Als Schadensersatz zu ersetzen sind alle Kosten, die dadurch entstanden sind, dass der Pizzaservice auf die Wirksamkeit des Vertrages vertraut hat, beschränkt durch die vereinbarte Vergütung.


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> für bereits erhaltene Leistungen Bereicherungsrecht in allen Facetten - es ist also durchaus nicht ausgeschlossen, dass der Wert der Bereicherung auszukehren ist, auch wenn kein wirksamer Vertrag (mehr) besteht.


Das käme Traveler ja zugute. Das Telefonat kann als solches nicht mehr herausgegeben werden und muss mit seinem objektiven Wert ersetzt werden. Das ist es ja, was er will: Nur den objektiven Marktwert bezahlen. Allerdings könnte bei Anfechtung u.U. ein höherer Schadensersatzanspruch bestehen.

[Im Pizza-Beispiel bringt Bereicherungsrecht nichts, weil ich den Irrtum an der Haustür anhand der Kappe und dem Logo auf der Pizzaschachtel bemerke und die Annahme verweigere.]


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Katzenhai,

wo ist diese "Bereicherung" im Gesetz definiert ?
Im BGB habe ich hierzu nichts gesehen.

Und wie ist diese Bereicherung zu bemessen ?
Könnten hierzu nicht auch die Tarife anderer Anbieter herangezogen werden ?

Welche Bereicherung - also Vermögensvorteil - sollte ich denn erfahren haben, der über die Tarife der anderen Anbieter hinausgeht ?


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Sportfreund,

ich hätte mich gefreut wenn Reducal etwas Konstruktives beigetragen hätte, leider war dies aber nicht der Fall.

*[...]*

MfG

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Persönliche Angriffe gegen andere Poster sind unerwünscht - s. PN]*_ - modaction.sep_

Nachtrag : Was hier alles als persönlicher Angriff gewertet wird ist unglaublich. Ich war weder ausfallend noch aggressiv, sondern habe mir lediglich einen Hinweis auf die Unsinnigkeit eines Beitrages erlaubt. Warum sind die Mods hier alle so empfindlich ?


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Rolf,

auch wenn der Pizzaservice auf die Wirksamkeit des Vertrages vertraut hat, so muß er sich doch eine gewisse "Mitschuld" anrechnen lassen, da er sich nur mit JA und nicht mit kompletten Firmennamen gemeldet hat.

Insofern sollten seine Ansprüche doch gemindert sein, oder ?


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist diese "Bereicherung" im Gesetz definiert ?
> Im BGB habe ich hierzu nichts gesehen.


Dann schau mal genau im 2. Buch, 8. Abschnitt, 26. Titel nach, konkret ab § 812 BGB ...


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte mich gefreut wenn Reducal etwas Konstruktives beigetragen hätte, leider war dies aber nicht der Fall.




Es soll auch regelmäßige Poster dieses Forums geben, die nicht andauernd und durchgehend online sind - ein bissle Geduld ist vielleicht ratsam, oder?


----------



## DNA2 (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern sollten seine Ansprüche doch gemindert sein, oder ?


Schreibst du gerade deine Examensarbeit und recherchierst?


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll auch regelmäßige Poster dieses Forums geben, die nicht andauernd und durchgehend online sind - ein bissle Geduld ist vielleicht ratsam, oder?


Katzenhai,

er war online als er seine Bemerkung postete, oder ?

Übrigens, scheinen hier alle Bemerkungen jedweder Art über eine Person, auch solche die zivilisiert formuliert wurden, nicht gestattet zu sein.
Seltsam, Kritik ist also nicht erlaubt.

Von mir daher kein Kommentar mehr dazu.


P.S. Danke für die Quellenangabe.


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibst du gerade deine Examensarbeit und recherchierst?


DNA,

wohl kaum. Ich habe mein Studium schon längst hinter mir.
Wenn Du den Thread gelesen hast , wirst Du gesehen haben, daß es hier um einen konkreten Fall geht.

Ich bin auch durchaus bereit die Angelegenheit vor Gericht auszufechten, davon würden auch alle anderen hier profitieren, möchte aber vorher noch andere Meinungen zu dem Thema einholen. Ich hatte erhofft an dieser Stelle vielleicht von kompetenter Seite unter Angabe von Quellen eine dedizierte Aussage zu der Thematik zu erhalten.


----------



## Teleton (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch durchaus bereit die Angelegenheit vor Gericht auszufechten, davon würden auch alle anderen hier profitieren


Welche "alle anderen", soviele Geschädigte die sich vertippt haben gibt es hier nicht. Für Mehrwertdienste ist die Frage ausserdem schon mal gerichtlich entschieden worden, Urteil findest Du in der Rubrik Recht und Gesetz war soweit ich mich erinnere aus Krefeld. 

Achso und schau noch mal in die §§ 305a BGB und 27 TKV


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Gegenargumente liefert auch der aktuelle Entwurf zu § 66b TKG:
(_Gesetz zur Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften, STAND: 31. Januar 2006_)

Kommentar:


> Wegfall der Verpflichtung zur Preisansage bei Call by Call Diensten.


Vorher hätte es heißen sollen:


> (1) Für sprachgestützte Premium-Dienste *und im Falle der Betreiberauswahl im Einzelverfahren durch Wählen einer Kennzahl* hat derjenige, der den vom Endnutzer zu zahlenden Preis für die Inanspruchnahme dieses Dienstes festlegt, vor Beginn der Entgeltpflichtigkeit dem Endnutzer den für die Inanspruchnahme dieses Dienstes zu zahlenden Preis zeitabhängig je Minute oder zeitunab...


Jetzt soll es daher nur noch heißen:


> (1) Für sprachgestützte Premium-Dienste hat derjenige, der den vom Endnutzer zu zahlenden Preis für die Inanspruchnahme dieses Dienstes festlegt, vor Beginn der Entgeltpflichtigkeit dem Endnutzer den für die Inanspruchnahme dieses Dienstes zu zahlenden Preis zeitabhängig je Minute oder zeitunabhängig je...



Zum Entwurf siehe auch http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=325


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Teleton,

danke für die Quellenhinweise, ich verstehe aber nicht inwieweit mir die genannten Paragraphen in der Sache behilflich sein können.

Was nutzen mir AGBs und andere Veröffentlichungspflichten eines Anbieters - mit Ausnahme der gewünschten Tarifansage - wenn ich überhaupt nicht beabsichtigt habe mit diesem Anbieter einen Vertrag einzugehen ?
Dann suche ich diese Informationen ja auch nicht.

Kannst Du mir deine Gedankengänge hierzu etwas erläutern ?

Danke


----------



## DNA2 (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> ... möchte aber vorher noch andere Meinungen zu dem Thema einholen. Ich hatte erhofft an dieser Stelle vielleicht von kompetenter Seite unter Angabe von Quellen eine dedizierte Aussage zu der Thematik zu erhalten.


Dein Schreibstil ist für dich "andere Meinung" einholen? Well ...

Soweit ich erkenne, haben die anderen hier, die ein wenig Ahnung haben, ihre Gedanken vollständig nieder gelegt und dann abgewartet, ob jemand widerspricht - einfach schreiben: "_Liebe Profis, sagt mir, wie mein Fall zu lösen ist_" - das ist neu.

Vielleicht passt du dich den Gepflogenheiten an - vermutlich wird dir dann auch "geholfen".


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Hallo Rolf,

ja, dieser Entwurf ist mir bekannt.
2005 hatte die rot-grüne Regierung noch ein Gesetz verabschiedet, daß auch alle Call-by-Call Anbieter zu einer Tarifansage verpflichtete. Der CDU/CSU dominierte Bundesrat hat das Gesetz dann aber blockiert (wohl wegen Einspruch des Bitkom) und durch die Neuwahl letzten Jahres wurde das Ganze zunächst auf Eis gelegt.

Ansonsten hätte ich das Problem jetzt nicht.


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

DNA,

vielleicht bin ich ja beschränkt, aber ich vermag Dir nicht so ganz zu folgen.

Ich habe ein Problem und meine Sichtweise/Rechtsauffassung dazu geschildert und gefragt, wer dazu etwas beitragen kann, um meine Sicht der Dinge zu überprüfen und ggfs. zu widerlegen.

Ich habe Antworten hierzu erhalten und diese versucht zu hinterfragen, um Fehler in deren Argumentation oder meiner eigenen zu finden.

Von "Hallo Leute, hier ist mein Problem, wo Lösung ... ?" kann also nicht die Rede sein.
Und selbst wenn, wo wäre das Problem ?

Entweder ist dieses Forum dazu gedacht einander zu helfen, oder nicht.

Ich verstehe deine Postings lediglich als Ausdruck deines Misfallens meines Stils. Das ist reine Geschmacksache und deine Privatangelegenheit, hilft aber in der Sache nicht weiter.

Wie sollte ich denn deiner Meinung nach meine Fragen stellen ?
Ist das Hinterfragen von Antworten etwa nicht gestattet ?

Rolf76 z.B. hat damit offensichtlich kein Problem und ich bin der Auffassung, daß eine Lösung meines Problems nur durch eine kontroverse Diskussion der unterschiedlichen Meinungen gefunden werden kann. Außerdem fehlen mir zu einigen Antworten die Quellen auf die sich die entsprechende Rechtsauffassung stützt und es muß es doch gestattet sein eine Aussage bzw. Argumentation zu hinterfragen. Nextnet wird sich auch nicht nur mit "Das ist meine Meinung und die ist richtig !" oder "Das ist eben so" zufrieden geben. 

Ich bevorzuge es im Vorfeld einer Auseinandersetzung mit intelligenten Gesprächspartnern eine hieb- und stichfeste Argumentation zu finden, als mich später eventuell über Fehler in meiner Argumentation zu ärgern oder ggfs. selbst zu schaden.


----------



## UlliZ (22 März 2006)

*falsche cbc-Nr. gewählt*



			
				Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> ... Entweder ist dieses Forum dazu gedacht einander zu helfen, oder nicht.
> ...
> Ist das Hinterfragen von Antworten etwa nicht gestattet ? ...


Nun ja, Traveler, ich empfehle einfach mal bei dem Ärger über diese beiden teuren Ferngespräche trotzdem locker zu bleiben, und nicht den dadurch entstandenen Frust jetzt hier im Forum auszuleben. Is menschlich, aber kontraproduktiv  

Zur Sache:

Die Krux ist doch, dass wenn Du das (komplizierte) Procedere mit der Anfechtung wegen Irrtum (Vertipper) erfolgreich durchexerzierst die bt eventuell - mangels Herausgabemöglichkeit der "vertelefonierten" Dienstleistung - angemessenen Schadenersatz haben will, und da legen die ihre 0,99 EUR/Minute zu Grunde plus - eventuell - den Aufwand, den sie mit Deinem Widerruf hatten.

Hättest Du also nix gewonnen :cry: 

Bei 1,-- EUR/ Minute für ein Gespräch nach Asien sehe ich auch noch nicht so recht dass das Wucher sein soll, es ist teuer, zugegeben, aber da es bei Gesprächen nach Asien eine riesige Bandbreite gibt von einigen Cent bis hoch zu 1,49 EUR je Minute, liegt bt "nur" im oberen Mittelfeld, sozusagen im 3. Quartil. Einige Anbieter, einschließlich größerer Gesellschaften haben da ähnlich hohe Preise.
Vor ein paar Jahren waren 3 oder 4 Mark je Minute für Überseetelefonate noch ganz normal - ergo: ich fürchte, Wucher hilft Dir nicht so viel weiter.

Und mal andersrum gefragt: geht es jetzt um eine mittlere 3-stellige Summe? Nur dann beginnen sich überhaupt, Überlegungen wie der Gang zum RA zwecks Beratung annähernd zu "rechnen". Oder reden wir von 20 oder 40 EUR - bei solchen Beträgen halte ich das "Ausbuchen" als Lehrgeld für naheliegend und vertretbar (Lehre wäre dann, nur noch Anbieter mit Tarifansage überhaupt anzuwählen, dann kannst Du abbrechen wenn der angesagte Tarif nicht genehm ist).


----------



## Traveler (22 März 2006)

Hallo UlliZ,

zunächst einmal bin ich nicht gefrustet und lasse meinen nicht vorhandenen Ärger auch nicht an anderen ab. Mein Umgangston und z.B. mein Austausch mit Rolf sollten das belegen. Ich erlaube mir aber sinnlose Bemerkungen zu kommentieren. Nimm es als "Charakterschwäche" meinerseits, daß ich mir heute mal entsprechende Antworten nicht verkneifen möchte.

Zurück zum Thema :

Wie ich schon sagte, betrachte ich den geforderten Preis nicht als Wucher, schon weil m.E. kein Richter dieser Ansicht folgen würde und dieser Ansatz somit zum Scheitern verurteilt ist.

Wir reden über einen kleineren Betrag von ca. 250,-- Euro. Es geht mir auch nicht so sehr um den finanziellen Schaden, sondern vielmehr ums Prinzip. Es mag vielleicht dumm klingen, aber ich fühle mich [...]. Die meisten günstigen Anbieter, die nur wenige Cent/Min berechnen, haben diese Ansage und ich für meinen Teil werde zukünftig sehr genau darauf achten, nur noch solche Anbieter mit Tarifansage auszuwählen.

Ich lasse zwar auch gern mal Fünfe gerade sein und bin durchaus nicht kleinlich, aber sobald mein Gerechtigkeitsempfinden verletzt wird, bin ich bereit eine Sache bis zum bitteren Ende durchzufechten. Ich suche keinen Streit, renne aber auch vor Auseinandersetzungen nicht davon. Gleichzeitig bin ich aber auch Pragmatiker und möchte meine Chancen vorher abschätzen können. Daher meine Frage im Forum.

Übrigens bin ich es gewohnt meine Rechtsstreitigkeiten ohne Anwalt selbst auszufechten. Ich habe dies in der Vergangenheit insbesondere im Steuerrecht mehrfach erfolgreich durchexerziert und auch bereits für meine Nachbarn Forderungen [...] erfolgreich abgewehrt.

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten günstigen Anbieter, die nur wenige Cent/Min berechnen, haben diese Ansage


Das stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht.  Ich telefoniere fast ausschließlich über CbC und Tarifansagen sind in der Minderheit 
überprüfbar bei http://www.teltarif.de/festnetz/ 
dort werden entweder  alle Anbieter  oder nur die mit Ansage angezeigt.

cp


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (22 März 2006)

Dann fechte das doch auch dieses Mal durch und wenn du damit Erfolg hast, dann kannst du dich freuen und wir alle hier was von dir lernen...


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

Also sollte mir sowas passieren, wäre es mir eine Lehre für die eigene Dummheit und Nachlässigkeit. Ich würde halt um Gottes Namen zahlen, da ich den Fehler ja nachweislich selbst begangen habe.
Beim nächsten "Spareinwählen" würde ich halt besser aufpassen oder mir mal ein Telefon mit Display zulegen (gibts eigentlich noch derartige Geräte "ohne"?).
Diese ganze Korrespondenz wegen einer derartigen Bagatelle wäre mir schon aufgrund des enormen Zeitaufwandes zu lästig.
Aber wenn man nicht weiss, wie man seine Zeit auf andere Art totschlagen soll, bitte.....
Hier im Forum gibts gewiss mehr als genug andere, wichtigere Probleme und es geht auch um andere Beträge.

So, das musste jetzt mal raus !


----------



## Traveler (23 März 2006)

Gast,

zunächst einmal steht noch gar nicht fest, ob es sich um Nachlässigkeit oder einen techn. Fehler handelt. 

Und zu deiner Info, ja es gibt noch Telefone ohne Display. Ich habe zwei Funktelefone und im Schlafzimmer eben ein solches "Einfachtelefon", da ich von dort nur selten telefoniere und eine Wandmontage gewünscht war. 

Ist aber im Prinzip auch egal, das Problem ändert sich dadurch nicht. Solltest Du  bei einer korrekten Anwahl aber einer fehlerhaften Vermittlung plötzlich über einen anderen als den gewünschten CbC Anbieter telefonieren, hast Du ohne Tarifansage keine Möglichkeit diesen Fehler zu bemerken. Nicht umsonst hat der Gesetztgeber in dem bereits in einem anderen Posting genannten Gesetzentwurf eine Tarifansage für ALLE CbC gefordert. Die werden sich etwas dabei gedacht haben

Was wäre, wenn ich länger oder öfter telefoniert hätte und der Betrag höher wäre ?
Wäre es dann interessant für Dich ?
Denke auch mal an die alleinerziehende Verkäuferin bei Aldi, der tun 250,-- Euro schon sehr weh.

Verstehst Du nicht, daß es hier um das Prinzip geht, daß ein Anbieter die Kosten seiner Leistung nicht vor Leistungserbringung nennen will ?
Gesetzt den Fall, eine Website wie http://www.teltarif.de/festnetz/ hat einen Erfassungsfehler und zeigt Dir einen falschen Tarif an oder selbst auf der Homepage des Anbieters gibt es einen Fehler hinsichtlich des Tarifs (veraltet, Komma an der falschen Stelle, Zahlendreher usw.) und es wird ein falscher Tarif angezeigt. 
Wie bekommst Du das raus ?
Ist das dann wieder deine eigene "Dummheit" oder "Lehrgeld" ?
Denke mal etwas über den Tellerrand hinaus !

Übrigens, wenn Du der Meinung bist, daß es wichtigere Probleme hier im Forum gibt, warum verschwendest Du dann deine wertvolle Zeit um diesen Thread zu lesen und sogar einen Kommentar zu posten ? 
Niemand zwingt Dich das hier zu lesen oder zu kommentieren.

So, daß mußte mal gesagt werden


----------



## Traveler (23 März 2006)

Hallo Mods (speziell bh),

wenn es hier nicht einmal erlaubt ist zivilisiert seine Gefühle zum Ausdruck zu bringen - die ja keinen rechtsverwertbaren Vorwurf enthalten, sondern nur eine Gefühlslage darstellen - oder den Namen einer im Dialergeschäft allseits einschlägig bekannten Rechtsanwaltskanzlei zu nennen, die hier bereits unzählige Male in Forum genannt wurde *[...]* dann geht ihr m.M. nach zu weit. Das ist Zensur und nicht der Versuch das Forum zu schützen.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Es ist nicht gesagt, dass Personen, die bei Nennung in einem Thread vor zwei Jahren "Personen des öffentlichen Lebens" waren, dies auch 2006 noch sind; Link daher gelöscht.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

nicht von Konfuzius 

aber könnte von ihm stammen 

*"Nicht mal ignorieren" *


----------



## Traveler (23 März 2006)

Reisender,

ist Dir schon aufgefallen, daß all diejenigen, die hier ständig reklamieren absolut nichts zur eigentlichen Problemstellung sagen ?


----------



## SEP (23 März 2006)

Der Thread ist inzwischen zu einem Off-Topic-Thema verkommen - daher verschoben. _ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 März 2006)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread ist inzwischen zu einem Off-Topic-Thema verkommen...


 :dafuer: 



			
				Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> ist Dir schon aufgefallen...


...und ist Dir eigentlich aufgefallen, dass hier nur noch wenige mit Dir diskutieren wollen? Dein angemeldeter Diskussionsbedarf in allen Ehren aber der Auskunftsanspruch, den Du hier einforderst, geht anscheinend nicht nur mir auf den Keks. Gerade deshalb behalten anscheinend einige Wissende die Antwort auf die Fragen lieber für sich.


----------



## advisor (23 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehst Du nicht, daß es hier um das Prinzip geht, daß ein Anbieter die Kosten seiner Leistung nicht vor Leistungserbringung nennen will ?


Es reicht, wenn der Anbieter seinen Tarif im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht hat. 
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bgb/__305a.html


----------



## UlliZ (23 März 2006)

*Grundsätzliche Frage*

Nun ja, Traveler, wenn Du wirklich rechtlich gegen die vorgehen willst, dann ist das ja ganz einfach: nicht zahlen, Mahnbescheid abwarten, Widerspruch und dann durch die Instanzen gehen (ab dem Oberlandesgericht hast Du Anwaltszwang, kannst also gar nicht mehr als "Alleinkämpfer" agieren).

Ob das bei der tendenziell möglicherweise eher ungünstigen (ich formuliere vorsichtig) Rechtslage (für Dich) von Chancen/Nutzen-Verhältnis sich lohnt, bleibt dahingestellt. Prüfe es unbedingt vorher (wegen der Komliziertheit der Sach- und Rechtsfragen) mit anwaltlicher Hilfe, ein "Alleinkämpfertum" könnte Dich letztlich ein vielfaches der 250 EUR kosten!

Denk mal darüber nach, dass es cbc ohne Tarifansage schon jahrelang gibt (in der Anfangsphase zu 100%, Tarifansagen kamen erst später dazu) und bisher kein Gericht das für unrechtmäßig erklärt hat. Denn der Anbieter muss SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH vorher den Tarif offenlegen, und zwar schriftlich! Das tut er auch, im Amtsblatt der BNA glaub ich. Das Amtsblatt stellt ein öffentliche Bekanntmachung dar, jedermann kann es lesen. Das reicht, jedenfalls de jure.

Chancen vor Gericht hast Du also insoweit nur, wenn dieser bestimmte Tarif im entsprehenden Amsblatt anders oder gar nicht drin stand, oder das Amtsblatt selbst als Bekanntmachungsorgan den gesetzlichen Anforderungen nicht entspricht, also wenn z.B. der Erscheinungsort fehlt. Solche Fehler wirst Du aber wahrscheinlich vergeblich suchen, da passen die schon auf  
Die Tarifansage dagegen ist (nach aktueller Rechstlage) ein reiner Kundenservice und eben nicht gesetzlich gefordet.

Und vor Gericht geht es leider weniger um Gerechtigkeitsempfinden, sondern um Rechtmäßigkeit. Die beiden klaffen manchmal enorm auseinander (denk nur an Verjährungsfragen!).


----------



## Der Jurist (23 März 2006)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum sollte ich etwas in der Sache sagen, da doch schon alles gesagt ist, wenn auch noch nicht von allen.




			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> ...... ab dem Oberlandesgericht hast Du Anwaltszwang, kannst also gar nicht mehr als "Alleinkämpfer" agieren.


Antwaltszwang besteht bereits ab Landgericht nur damit keine falschen Vorstellungen auf kommen. Dieser Hinweis scheint mir in der Sache wichtig.  :holy:


----------



## Traveler (23 März 2006)

@Rüdiger Kunz,

was sollen solche Postings ? Außer deinem Ego hilft das absolut niemanden. 
Warum kannst Du dich nicht einfach auf die gestellte Frage konzentrieren und wenn Du nichts dazu beitragen willst zumindest davon absehen den Thread mit derart unnützen Kommentaren vollzumüllen.

Mir ist unverständlich warum mein "Auskunftsanspruch" irgend jemanden auf die Nerven gehen sollte. Ist das Forum nun dazu gedacht einander zu helfen oder nicht ?

Belangloses Geplapper und die Äußerung von Meinungen ohne eine fundierte Begründung ggfs. mit Quellenangabe (Gesetze, Urteile usw.) helfen niemanden weiter.


@Jurist,

warum sagst Du dann hier überhaupt etwas, wenn Du nicht bereit bist etwas zur Sache beizutragen ?


Meine Bitte an alle die nichts zur Sache sagen wollen : Seid still !!!
Mich interessiert eure Meinung über mich nicht im Geringsten. Ich bin hier weder auf einem Beliebheitswettbewerb, noch suche ich Streit. Vielmehr bin ich an Infos interessiert und für jede sachbezogene Diskussion offen und auch dankbar. Ich suche intelligente Gesprächspartner und nicht Leute , die nur reden ohne etwas zu sagen.

Es muß doch möglich sein hier eine rein sachlich Diskussion zu führen, ohne daß ständig irgendwelche Muttersöhnchen dumme Kommentare abgeben, die mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben.

Standpunkte muß man hinterfragen dürfen, nur so findet man Schwachstellen und kann sich eine schlüssige Argumentation aufbauen. Wer Rückfragen oder Kritik nicht verkraftet, sollte sich mal fragen warum er damit so schlecht umgehen kann.


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist,
> 
> warum sagst Du dann hier überhaupt etwas, wenn Du nicht bereit bist etwas zur Sache beizutragen ?


Das sagst *Du*?


----------



## Teleton (23 März 2006)

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck als dass Du etwas anderes suchst als lediglich eine Bestätigung für Deine These " CbC-Anbieter müssen eine Preisansage machen".
Auf §305a BGB bist Du dreimal hingewiesen worden, das von mir genannte Urteil http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=80402#80402 hast Du Dir vermutlich nicht rausgesucht. 
Da werfe ich meine Perlen lieber woanders.


----------



## Traveler (23 März 2006)

*Re: Grundsätzliche Frage*

Hallo Ulli,

erstmal Danke für deinen Input.
Es tut gut auch mal ein sachbezogenen Kommentar zu lesen. Das läßt mich hoffen, daß hier noch mehr intelligente Forummitglieder rumschwirren, die etwas zur Sache sagen können.

Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht streitsüchtig und z.T. auch Pragmatiker. Deshalb ja auch meine Frage in diesem Forum, um eventuell eine Meinung von jemanden zu hören, der mit der Materie betraut ist und ggfs. meine Argumentation überprüfen bzw. mir damit weiterhelfen kann.

Ich hoffe, daß es nicht bis zu einem Oberlandesgericht kommt. Ich spekuliere darauf, daß meine Argumentation zumindest soweit schlüssig ist, daß sich BT/NexNet mit mir vergleichen. 

Man sollte nie vergessen, daß die meisten Fälle von nicht rechtlich geschulten Sachbearbeitern bearbeitet werden. Der Verweis auf entsprechende Gesetze und Urteile könnte zu einer entsprechenden Vereinbarung führen, um beiden Seiten unnötige Aufwände zu ersparen.

Mir ist durchaus bewußt, daß die Rechtslage nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand nicht besonders gut für mich aussieht, insbesondere da der Gesetzgeber BISHER keine Tarifansage für CbC fordert.

Die von Dir zitierte Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt trifft die von mir geschilderte Problematik aber nicht. Es geht ja nicht darum, daß ich nur darauf abstelle, daß der Anbieter seinen Tarif veröffentlichen muß, sondern darum, daß er aufgrund der fehlenden Tarifansage eine Mitschuld daran trägt, daß es mir nicht möglich war ihn als nicht gewünschten Vertragspartner zu identifizieren. Mit Tarifansage wäre mir sofort klar gewesen, daß ein Irrtum vorliegt und durch sofortiges Auflegen hätte ich das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages vermeiden können.

Übrigens, unser Rechtssystem stützt sich ja nicht nur auf Gesetze, sondern auch auf bereits gefällte Gerichtsentscheidungen in gleichgelagerten Fällen, hier insbesondere Grundsatzentscheidungen der übergeordneten Gerichte. Solange kein Anderer die gleiche Argumentation wie ich als Verteidigung vorgebracht hat, kann es natürlich auch kein entsprechendes Urteil geben. Wie wahrscheinlich das allerdings ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Nochmals danke.


----------



## Traveler (23 März 2006)

Teleton,

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis, aber ich habe bereits nach deinem ersten Verweis auf §305a nachgefragt, inwieweit dies mir weiterhelfen könnte.
Ich zumindest vermag deinen Gedankengängen, die Du nicht darlegst, nicht zu folgen.

Was nutzt es mir, daß die AGBs des Anbieters für Leistungen "die unmittelbar durch Einsatz von Fernkommunikationsmitteln und während der Erbringung einer Telekommunikationsdienstleistung in einem Mal erbracht werden" laut §305a BGB gültig sind ?

Ich habe nie bestritten, daß die AGBs nicht gültig seien. Vielmehr bestreite ich, daß ich mit BT einen Vertrag abschließen wollte. Die AGBs spielen erst dann eine Rolle, wenn ein Vertrag rechtskräftig geschlossen wurde. Was hilft mir also dein Verweis auf §305a BGB ?

Das von Dir genannte Urteil habe ich in der Tat nicht gefunden, da ich nach Call-by-Call und nicht nach 0190- Urteilen gesucht habe.

Die diesem Urteil zu Grunde liegende Sachlage stellt sich aber meiner Auffassung nach gänzlich anders dar.

Im vorliegenden Fall wurde die Verbindung sehr schnell wieder unterbrochen, so daß eine Leistungserbringung, die den geforderten Gebühren entsprochen hätte, grundsätzlich nicht möglich war. Außerdem wurde auf das Fehlen einer technischen Prüfung im Sinne des § 16 Abs. 1 TKV abgestellt. Ich befürchte aber, daß eine solche Prüfung durchaus belegen könnte, daß die Verbindung tatsächlich über BT zustande kam. Ich zumindest habe keinen Zweifel daran. Außerdem hat das Gericht den Sachverhalt eines unbeabsichtigten Verbindungsaufbaus garnicht verhandelt. Auch konnte der Kläger nicht darlegen, wie er seine Tarifinformationen dem Kunden zugänglich gemacht hat.

Bei mir liegt alles anders. Die Verbindungen bestanden über Stunden. Eine technische Prüfung würde mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ergeben, daß die Telefonate tatsächlich über BT geführt wurden und BT würde hinsichtlich der Tarifinfos einfach auf seine Homepage verweisen. 

Kurzum, das Urteil ist zwar interessant, aber z.Z. nicht hilfreich.
Es könnte erst interessant werden , wenn noch etwas Zeit verstreicht und später diese Überprüfung aufgrund der großen zeitlichen Differenz zum Vorfall nicht mehr wie erfordert durchgeführt werden kann. Erst dann könnte man auf das Fehlen oder die Unmöglichkeit des Tests verweisen und somit den eigentlichen Verbindungsaufbau in Zweifel ziehen.

Ich suche jede Art von Info, die mir in der Angelegenheit behilflich sein kann, auch solche die meine bisherige Argumentation widersprechen. Nur so kann ich sie hieb- und stichfest machen. Übrigens handelt es sich nicht um eine These, sondern eine Forderung von mir. Das CbC-Anbieter derzeit nicht zu einer Tarifansage verpflichtet sind, haben wir längst geklärt.

Meiner Meinung nach schließt dies aber nicht autom. eine Mitschuld daran aus, daß ich den Fehler beim Verbindungsaufbau - sei es durch Verwählen, Wackelkontakt oder Vermittlungsfehler - nicht bemerken konnte. Insofern sollte bei einer Mitschuld auch eine Mithaftung und somit eine Reduzierung der Forderung zum Tragen kommen.


----------



## advisor (23 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche jede Art von Info, die mir in der Angelegenheit behilflich sein kann, auch solche die meine bisherige Argumentation widersprechen.


Dann halte ich dir entgegen, daß du durch die Anwahl der Vorvorwahl des Netzbetreibers dessen Angebot (sog. Realofferte) zum Abschluß eines Vertrags vorbehaltlos angenommen hast.


----------



## UlliZ (23 März 2006)

*freundlicher Hinweis*

hier noch ein freundlicher Hinweis (damit niemand, auch nicht User "Traveler", in die "noch höhere Kosten-Falle" tappt):

Man kann Forderungen dem Grunde und der Höhe nach bestreiten.

Wenn ich das "Gerechtigkeitsempfinden" von User "Traveler" richtig erfasst habe geht es ihm darum, dass er die Dienstleistung (Gespräch nach Übersee) wohl erhalten wollte und auch erhalten hat (das Telefonat lief zur Zufriedenheit ab, die Dienstleistung war o.k.).

Er ist nur eben unzufrieden, dass der Dienstleister 0,99 EUR/min. und nicht, wie die Konkurrenz mit einer ähnlich klingenden Nummer nur wenige Cent/min. verlangt.

Wenn Du das dem Richter in dieser Form schilderst, hast Du zu 99,9% schlechte Karten. Denn das Bestreiten der Zahlungspflicht lediglich der "Höhe" nach läuft wohl in's Leere, wenn der Anbieter diese Leistung zu diesem Preis öffentlich (Amtsblatt) darlegt und sie feilbietet (und Du sie ohne Mängel entgegennahmst).
Um die Zahlungspflicht aber dem Grunde nach zu bestreiten, fehlt mir irgendwo der Ansatzpunkt, ich sehe ihn nicht. Andere hier im Forum scheinbar auch nicht.

Also (bitte jetzt nicht gleich wieder schimpfen) könntest Du doch den Richter voraussichtlich wohl nicht mit dieser "Ungerechtigkeit" (wie Du sie siehst) überzeugen, sondern müßtest irgendwelche anderen Geschütze auffahren.

Ein extrem findiger Anwalt würde z.B., wenn auf dem Amtsblatt vorne der Erscheinungsort (Bonn) fehlt, die Grundlage für die Preisveröffentlichung als nicht wirksam - weil gegen eine Bekanntmachungsverordnung, die die Angabe des Erscheinungortes fordert, verstoßend - anfechten (das war jetzt Theorie - zur Illustration - und wird in der Praxis, so vemute ich stark, KEIN Ansatz sein). So läuft es in der juristischen Praxis. Man sucht nach Haken und Ösen an Stellen, an denen der "gesunde Menschenverstand" sie nie und nimmer vermuten würde, um ein bestimmtes Ziel (Erfolg vor Gericht) zu erreichen.

Nun finden aber die Mituser hier keine greifbaren Haken und Ösen für die Auffassung von User "Traveler", aber (leider, bloß wozu soll man die Realität schönreden) jede Menge Haken und Ösen gegen diese Auffassung.

Und schon gleitet der Diskussionsstil, inzwischen off-topic, in niedrigere, unschöne Gefilde ab. Muß das sein? Ich denke, nein.

Und vergleichen kann man sich immer im Leben, das setzt aber das Einverständnis beider Seiten voraus. Versuchen kannst Du es, biete bt 120 EUR an und frag an, ob sie kulanterweise auf den Rest verzichten. Ob sie's tun, ich weiss es nicht, bin nicht von der Firma...


----------



## advisor (23 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Denn das Bestreiten der Zahlungspflicht lediglich der "Höhe" nach läuft wohl in's Leere, wenn der Anbieter diese Leistung zu diesem Preis öffentlich (Amtsblatt) darlegt und sie feilbietet (und Du sie ohne Mängel entgegennahmst).


Genau an dieser Stelle (Amtsblatt) schlampt so mancher Anbieter. Und diese Schlamperei führt dazu, daß er Anspruch auf die übliche Vergütung hat.


----------



## UlliZ (23 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*



			
				advisor schrieb:
			
		

> ...an dieser Stelle (Amtsblatt) schlampt so mancher Anbieter. Und diese Schlamperei führt dazu, daß er Anspruch auf die übliche Vergütung hat...


Jou, da hast Du Recht! Aber hilft es unserem User? Ich denke, nein. Denn wenn dies der Ansatzpunkt ist, hätte er nach einer längeren kostenintensiven Auseinandersetzung den Tanz um die Frage, was "üblich" ist. Billiges Ermessen seitens bt? Der "Mittelwert" aller Anbieter am Markt (dann wäre er statt bei 99 ct/min bei 74)? Ich fürchte, da ist kein "reduce to the max" Richtung 10ct./min. drin  :bigcry: 

Ausserdem schlampen da sicher verschiedene "ich ändere alle 5 Minuten den Tarif-Anbieter", aber die bt (das is ne große "company") eher nicht . Schätz ich mal, ohne es zu wissen. Viel Spaß bei der Prüfung (die man ja auch via Netz erledigen kann, dürfte also gar nicht so schwer sein...).


----------



## Teleton (23 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem schlampen da sicher verschiedene "ich ändere alle 5 Minuten den Tarif-Anbieter", aber die bt (das is ne große "company") eher nicht ..


Ach sach das man so nicht, da gabs auch eine Grosse im Dialergeschäft tätige Telco die Ihre Tarife nicht veröffentlicht hatte.


> Viel Spaß bei der Prüfung (die man ja auch via Netz erledigen kann, dürfte also gar nicht so schwer sein...).


Übers Netz wohl eher nicht, vom Amtsblatt ist nämlich nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis öffentlich.


----------



## advisor (23 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ach sach das man so nicht, da gabs auch eine Grosse im Dialergeschäft tätige Telco die Ihre Tarife nicht veröffentlicht hatte.


Die Quasselstrippe hat das Kunststück schon mal vorgemacht:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/742-13.html


----------



## Der Jurist (24 März 2006)

Traveler schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist,
> 
> warum sagst Du dann hier überhaupt etwas, wenn Du nicht bereit bist etwas zur Sache beizutragen ?
> 
> Meine Bitte an alle die nichts zur Sache sagen wollen : Seid still !!!


Dann fange bitte damit an.

Zur Sache: Anwaltszwang besteht ab Landgericht.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Traveler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Advisor,

stimmt nicht ganz, ich habe mich ja im Irrtum über meinen Vertragspartner und damit über dessen Tarif befunden.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das "Gerechtigkeitsempfinden" von User "Traveler" richtig erfasst habe geht es ihm darum, dass er die Dienstleistung (Gespräch nach Übersee) wohl erhalten wollte und auch erhalten hat (das Telefonat lief zur Zufriedenheit ab, die Dienstleistung war o.k.).
> 
> Er ist nur eben unzufrieden, dass der Dienstleister 0,99 EUR/min. und nicht, wie die Konkurrenz mit einer ähnlich klingenden Nummer nur wenige Cent/min. verlangt.


Ulli,

das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Zwar wollte ich die Dienstleistung erhalten und habe sie auch erhalten, aber eben nicht von dem von mir gewünschten Diensteanbieter.

Hätte ich bewußt über BT telefoniert und hätte nur später herausgefunden, daß es günstigere Anbieter gibt, hätte ich nie reklamiert. Ein solches Verhalten würde ebenfalls meinem Gerechtigkeitsempfinden widersprechen, da ich zum Zeitpunkt der Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung das Angebot - sprich den Tarif - bewußt und explizit angenommen habe.

Der Knackpunkt ist aber, daß ich mir nicht bewußt war über BT (01090) für 1,-- EUR/Min zu telefonieren, sondern der Meinung war über 010090 für ca. 3 Cent/Min zu telefonieren.

Ich bestreite die Forderung also weder dem Grunde noch der Höhe nach, sondern bringe in Einrede, daß ich mich im Irrtum über meinen Vertragspartner und damit über den Tarif befand. Somit ist kein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen.

Das BT nicht gänzlich leer ausgehen darf, ist klar und von mir auch nicht gewünscht. Schließlich hat BT eine Leistung erbracht. Es stellt sich nur die Frage wie der "Schadenersatz" zu berechnen ist, da ich die gewährte Leistung nicht zurückgewähren kann.



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Also (bitte jetzt nicht gleich wieder schimpfen) könntest Du doch den Richter voraussichtlich wohl nicht mit dieser "Ungerechtigkeit" (wie Du sie siehst) überzeugen, sondern müßtest irgendwelche anderen Geschütze auffahren.
> 
> Nun finden aber die Mituser hier keine greifbaren Haken und Ösen für die Auffassung von User "Traveler", aber (leider, bloß wozu soll man die Realität schönreden) jede Menge Haken und Ösen gegen diese Auffassung.


Bitte zeige mir eine einzige Stelle, an der ich über eine abweichende Meinung "geschimpft" habe. Mich nerven nur dumme Kommentare, die sich hauptsächlich um kleinliche Befindlichkeiten drehen und absolut nichts mit der Fragestellung zu tun haben.

Ich bin auch für Hinweise auf "Haken und Ösen" in meiner Rechtsauffassung dankbar, allerdings gehen alle bisherigen derartigen Hinweise an meiner Argumentation vorbei.

Ich fechte den Vertrag gemäß §119 und §120 BGB an. Damit muß er "rückgängig" gemacht werden und alle Vertragsparteien sind so zu stellen, als wäre der Vertrag nie geschlossen worden. Da dies aber praktisch nicht möglich ist, muß ich nach §122 BGB einen Schadenersatz für die erbrachte Leistung zahlen. 

Stellt sich eigentlich nur die Frage, wie dieser zu bemessen ist ?
Meiner Meinung nach nur der "echte Aufwand" den BT hatte. Dazu müßten die ihre Preiskalkulation offen legen. Dies scheint mir recht aufwändig zu sein und ich schlage deshalb die Gebühren des größten Anbieters, der Deutschen Telekom, im Country-Select Tarif vor. Dies wären 10ct/Min.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt nicht ganz, ich habe mich ja im Irrtum über meinen Vertragspartner und damit über dessen Tarif befunden.


Trotzdem ist der Vertrag geschlossen. Der mögliche Inhaltsirrtum könnte dich zur Anfechtung des Vertrags berechtigen. Über die Erfolgsaussichten solltest du mit deinem Anwalt sprechen.


----------



## Traveler (24 März 2006)

oops, habe mich auf die autom. Anmeldung verlassen, hat wohl nicht so ganz geklappt. Die beiden obigen Postings stammen jedenfalls von mir.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fechte den Vertrag gemäß §119 und §120 BGB an. Damit muß er "rückgängig" gemacht werden und alle Vertragsparteien sind so zu stellen, als wäre der Vertrag nie geschlossen worden. Da dies aber praktisch nicht möglich ist, muß ich nach §122 BGB einen Schadenersatz für die erbrachte Leistung zahlen.


Noch vorher:

- § 144 BGB Bestätigung durch Inanspruchnahme der Gegenleistung?
- § 121 BGB Anfechtung noch rechtzeitig?

Weitere Frage:

Gegner bestreitet Vertippen und Irrtum mit Nichtwissen. Prozessuale Darlegungs- und Beweislast liegt beim Anfechtenden. Beweismittel: Urkunden (-), Zeugen (-), Sachverständige (-), Augenschein (-). 
Parteivernehmung ist nur auf Antrag/mit Zustimmung des Gegners ein Beweismittel. 

Richter kann, muss aber nicht seine Überzeugungsbildung mangels Beweismitteln auf eine informatorische Anhörung stützen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Wie war das denn in Deinem Fall?

Waren die Tarife in den im Amtsblatt der BNA veröffentlichten AGBs drin oder nicht? Wenn nein: Haben (wenn ja: wieß) die veröffentlichten und damit wirksam einbezogenen AGBs auf die an anderer Stelle veröffentlichten Tarife verwiesen? Wenn ja: ist sowas wirksam?


----------



## advisor (24 März 2006)

Ein lesenswerter Beitrag zur Anfechtung von Telefongesprächen und Schadenersatz:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/892-6.html


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*



			
				Travailleur schrieb:
			
		

> - § 144 BGB Bestätigung durch Inanspruchnahme der Gegenleistung?
> - § 121 BGB Anfechtung noch rechtzeitig?


Travailleur,

§144 BGB kommt m.E. nicht zum Tragen, da ich mich wie gesagt im Irrtum über meinen Vertragspartner befand und aufgrund der fehlenden Tarifansage keinerlei Möglichkeit hatte diesen Irrtum zu erkennen. Insofern habe ich mit Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung das Rechtsgeschäft nicht konkludent bestätigt.

§121 ist erfüllt. Ich habe sofort nach Erhalt der Rechnung Einspruch eingelegt.




			
				Travailleur schrieb:
			
		

> Gegner bestreitet Vertippen und Irrtum mit Nichtwissen. Prozessuale Darlegungs- und Beweislast liegt beim Anfechtenden. Beweismittel: Urkunden (-), Zeugen (-), Sachverständige (-), Augenschein (-).
> Parteivernehmung ist nur auf Antrag/mit Zustimmung des Gegners ein Beweismittel.
> 
> Richter kann, muss aber nicht seine Überzeugungsbildung mangels Beweismitteln auf eine informatorische Anhörung stützen.


Müßte es zunächst nicht genügen, wenn ich den Irrtum erkläre ?
Schließlich ist nach §144 BGB der "wirkliche Wille" einer Willenserklärung zu erforschen.
Jeder Prozessbeteiligte muß seine "Behauptungen" belegen oder zumindest glaubhaft machen. Insofern sollte doch auch BT seine Gegenbehauptung belegen müssen.

Ich kann zumindest mit meinem bisherigen Telefonieverhalten - welches ich durch Einzelnachweise belegen kann - darstellen, daß ich stets Anbieter ausgewählt habe (u.a. auch 010090), die nur wenige Cent/Min für diese Verbindungen berechnen. Da ich regelmäßig nach Asien telefoniere, ist ein Muster erkennbar. Sicher ist dies eine Schwachstelle in einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung allerdings kann BT seine Gegenbehauptung in keinster Weise belegen.

Wie siehst Du das ?


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Nicht der Anbieter muss das Nichtvorliegen eines Anfechtungsgrunds darlegen und beweisen, sondern derjenige, der sich auf diese Einwendung beruft.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Ein lesenswerter Beitrag zur Anfechtung von Telefongesprächen und Schadenersatz:
> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/892-6.html


Vielen Dank, wirklich sehr interessant und trifft ziemlich genau meinen Fall.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Travailleur schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht der Anbieter muss das Nichtvorliegen eines Anfechtungsgrunds darlegen und beweisen, sondern derjenige, der sich auf diese Einwendung beruft.


Schon richtig, da es sich aber um eine Willenserklärung handelt und ich erstens erkläre, daß es nicht mein Wille war mit BT einen Vertrag zu schliessen und mein bisheriges Telefonieverhalten (nachweisbar durch EVN) dies auch nahelegt, müßte dies (hoffentlich) auch reichen.

Mir ist schon klar, daß dies ein Schwachpunkt ist.
Wäre die Verbindung nur sehr kurz gewesen, wäre dies zusätzlich ein Anscheinsbeweis. Da mir aber aufgrund der fehlenden Tarifansage nicht klar war, daß BT mein Vertragspartner war, habe ich das Gespräch natürlich in voller Länge geführt.

Im Prinzip habe ich zwei Ziele, einerseits so wenig wie möglich für die Verbindungen zu zahlen und zweitens die CbC-Anbieter durch die ständige Rechtsprechung dazu zu verdonnern, Tarifansagen zu schalten. Wenn der Gesetzgeber das nicht hinkriegt, geht es vielleicht auf diesem Weg. Ich für meinen Teil verstehe nicht, warum dies nicht schon längst vorgeschrieben ist. Das Bitkom sich dagegen wehrt ist mir klar, dann wären solche "Fehlverbindungen" nicht mehr möglich und ein eventueller schneller Tarifwechsel sofort erkennbar.


----------



## UlliZ (24 März 2006)

*Änderung der Ständigen Rechtsprechung*

Wer träumt nicht davon:
Ein Mal im Leben Rechtsgeschichte zu schreiben, und vor dem Höchsten Gericht einen Senat dazu zu bringen, seine bisherige Linie zu verlassen und neue Wege zu gehen, oder erstmalige grundsätzliche Wegmarken zu setzen  

Da bt sicher kein Interesse an so einem Grundsatzurteil hat, wird, wenn es wirklich zum Rechtstreit kommt, der Gegenwind vor Gericht und die Rechsmittelfreudigkeit der Gegenseite erheblich sein.

Und bevor da ein für bt nachteiliges Grundsatzurteil droht haben bei 250 EUR Streitwert beide Seiten schon das zigfache dessen an Kosten produziert. Lohnt sich das? Wirklich? Ich wünsche viel Erfolg (Spitzenanwälte arbeiten bei solch "lächerlichen" Streitwerten ohnehin nur auf Stundenhonorarbasis und garantiert nicht zum niedrigen Gebührenordnungs-Honorar).


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

gastleser schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das denn in Deinem Fall?
> 
> Waren die Tarife in den im Amtsblatt der BNA veröffentlichten AGBs drin oder nicht? Wenn nein: Haben (wenn ja: wieß) die veröffentlichten und damit wirksam einbezogenen AGBs auf die an anderer Stelle veröffentlichten Tarife verwiesen? Wenn ja: ist sowas wirksam?


Hallo,

die Tarife wurden wohl im Amtsblatt 1 vom 12.01.05 
und 
die AGBs im Amtsblatt 6 vom 06.04.05 veröffentlicht.

Leider kann ich über die Website der BNA nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis, nicht aber die eigentliche Veröffentlichung einsehen. Allerdings kann ich die einzelnen Amtsblätter für je 5,11 EUR pro Exemplar bestellen. Warum die so etwas nicht online stellen, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Ein Verweis auf die AGBs und Tarife an anderer Stelle ist nach §27 TKV zulässig (http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkv_1998/__27.html), sofern dies der Anbieter der Regulierungsbehörde "umgehend" mitteilt, die die Fundstelle dann wiederum im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht.[/url]


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

oops, und schon wieder hat die autom. Anmeldung nicht funktioniert.
Die obige Antwort ist jedenfalls von mir.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich über die Website der BNA nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis, nicht aber die eigentliche Veröffentlichung einsehen.


Das Amtsblatt steht in einigen Uni-Bibliotheken und sonstigen öffentlichen Bibliotheken zur Einsichtnahme bereit.


----------



## Traveler (24 März 2006)

Ulli,

generell besteht auf beiden Seiten immer das Interesse Kosten zu vermeiden, da es immer ein Prozeßkostenrisiko zunächst für beide Seiten gibt.

Zudem gehe ich davon aus, daß ein wohlformulierter Brief, der möglichst viele Verweise auf gleichgerichtete Urteile und entsprechende gesetzliche Regelungen, sowie eine schlüssige Argumentation enthält, sehr vieles bewirken kann.

Wie bereits gesagt, sind die meisten Sachbearbeiter juristisch nicht vorgebildet bzw. haben auch Vorgaben hinsichtlich der zu bearbeitenden Fälle. Ein schneller Vergleich kann da sicherlich interessanter sein, als ein langwieriger Prozeß.

Übrigens träume ich nicht davon Rechtsgeschichte zu schreiben. Ich bin nur ein kleines Licht, leide nicht unter Geltungssucht und bin nicht streitsüchtig. Allerdings bin ich bereit Dinge auszufechten sobald ich mich ungerecht behandelt fühle. Der Pragmatiker in mir versucht dies natürlich zu begrenzen.

Mich verwundert, daß ihr stets von einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung ausgeht. Im Leben schließt man ständig Kompromisse und nach meiner Erfahrung lassen sich fast alle Streitigkeiten aussergerichtlich beilegen. Wichtig ist nur im Gespräch und flexibel zu bleiben. Bei starren Fronten bleibt natürlich nur der salomonische Dritte zur Beilegung des Streits übrig. Aber wie bereits gesagt, gehe ich aufgrund der o.g. Gründe von einer aussergerichtlichen Einigung aus und je schlüssiger und überzeugender meine Strategie ist, desto besser dürfte das Ergebnis für mich sein.


----------



## Traveler (24 März 2006)

Gastleser schrieb:
			
		

> Das Amtsblatt steht in einigen Uni-Bibliotheken und sonstigen öffentlichen Bibliotheken zur Einsichtnahme bereit.


Danke, 

hast Du zufällig auch eine Online-Quelle im Ärmel ?
Und steht das Amtsblatt in ALLEN öffentlichen Bibiliotheken zur Verfügung oder hier wieder nur in besonderen ?


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Ich sagte "einige", wenn Du noch ein "wenige" dahintersetzt, dann stimmt's.   

Such am besten über die Bibliothekenverbünde, z.B. http://swb.bsz-bw.de/DB=2.1/ADVANCED_SEARCHFILTER


----------



## Traveler (24 März 2006)

Gastleser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte "einige", wenn Du noch ein "wenige" dahintersetzt, dann stimmt's.
> 
> Such am besten über die Bibliothekenverbünde, z.B. http://swb.bsz-bw.de/DB=2.1/ADVANCED_SEARCHFILTER


Danke


----------



## Hercule Pendant (24 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*

Hallo  in deinen privaten thread. Ärgerlich mit den hohe Telefonrechnung .



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sofort nach Erhalt der Rechnung Einspruch eingelegt.


wie sind denn bis heute die korrespondens mit den Anbieter? ist es einen möglichkeit zu reden oder ist es schon in den kampf und keinen verhandlung möglich?


----------



## Traveler (27 März 2006)

Hercule,

die Korrespondenz ist bis jetzt recht dürftig.
Bisher habe ich nur die Abrechnung sowohl bei der Telekom, als auch bei BT reklamiert und bestritten, daß die Verbindung über BT zustande kam.

Als Antwort habe ich bisher nur jeweils ein Schreiben erhalten, daß geprüft aber kein Fehler gefunden wurde. Allerdings wurde nicht ausgeführt wie geprüft wurde und es ist zu vermuten, daß die Prüfung nicht den Erfordernissen des §16 TKV entspricht.

Zusätzlich erhielt ich noch eine Mahnung von NetNex während meines Urlaubs. Zwar droht NetNex mit weiteren Schritten, allerdings gehöre ich nicht zu der Sorte Mensch, die sich einschüchtern läßt.

Kurzum, derzeit ist nicht eindeutig belegt, daß das Gespräch wirklich über BT geführt wurde und es besteht noch die Möglichkeit eine Einigung zu erzielen. Wie verhärtet die Front bei NetNex ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber ich werde heute ein Schriftstück mit meiner Argumentation aufsetzen. Mal sehen wie die Antwort dazu ausfällt.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*

Hallo,



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das BT nicht gänzlich leer ausgehen darf, ist klar und von mir auch nicht gewünscht. Schließlich hat BT eine Leistung erbracht. Es stellt sich nur die Frage wie der "Schadenersatz" zu berechnen ist, da ich die gewährte Leistung nicht zurückgewähren kann.



Nun, hier würde dann ja (falls eine Anfechtung nach den §§ 119 oder 
120 möglich wäre), § 122 als Grundlage für die Berechnung des Schadensersatzes dienen.

Gemäß dieser Regelung beliefe sich der Schadensersatz auf das,
was BT "im Glauben auf die Gültigkeit der Erklärung" geleistet hat.

BT müßte quasi so gestellt werden, als ob das Gespräch über die
01090 niemals zustandegekommen wäre.

Durch das Gespräch hatte BT Kosten für die Netznutzung 
(sogenannte Interconnection-Entgelte) sowie für das Inkasso über 
die Telekom-Rechnung. Dies müßte dann ja eigentlich Maßstab für 
den Schadensersatz sein (denn ohne das Gespräch hätte BT diese 
Kosten ja nicht gehabt).

Generell finde ich das Thema ziemlich interessant - schade, daß
es in das Plauder-Forum abgeschoben wurde. Überhaupt gibt
es meiner Ansicht nach im CbC/IbC-Markt der letzten Zeit einen
gewissen Wildwuchs (plötzliche Tarifwechsel um teilweise mehrere
hundert Prozent), der durchaus mal genauere Betrachtung über
die rechtliche Zulässigkeit verdient.

Ich befürchte aber, daß z.B. der vorliegende Fall nicht ganz einfach
werden wird. BT kümmert sich ja gar nicht selber um die Abrechnung,
sondern schickt da Nexnet vor.  Das heißt, man hat mit dem Carrier
selbst eigentlich gar nicht viel zu tun...

cu talk


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Re: freundlicher Hinweis*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> schade, daß es in das Plauder-Forum abgeschoben wurde.


Wieso _abgeschoben_? _Einsortiert _ist der richtige Begriff, und zwar in Off Topic, da das Problem weder unter "Gefahren und Straftaten im Internet" noch unter "Dialer und Mehrwertnummern" fällt. Bleibt nur noch "Diverses" und darunter dann Off Topic.


----------



## Traveler (27 März 2006)

Der Grund für das "Verschieben" des Threads war die Tatsache, daß einige Mitglieder unsachliche, nicht zum Thema gehörige Kommentare machten und ich mir als Threadstarter erlaubte dies zu reklamieren.

Leider kam die eigentliche Diskussion erst nach diesem "Gedönse" wie von mir gewünscht in Fahrt.

Um aber ein erneutes Abgleiten zu vermeiden, bitte ich diesen Aspekt nicht weiter zu betrachten.


----------



## Traveler (27 März 2006)

Gast,

richtig, es ist Schadenersatz nach §122 BGB zu leisten, da die beiderseits  gewährten Leistungen zumindest von mir nicht zurückgewährt werden können. Allerdings könnte BT - sollte die Verbindung wirklich über sie zustande gekommen sein (Nachweis fehlt bisher) - dann nur die wirklich entstandenen Kosten berechnen. Hierzu wäre die Offenlegung der Preiskalkulation notwendig und ob dies wirklich im Interesse von BT ist, ist durchaus fraglich.

Ich versuche auch die Frage, ob die Verbindung wirklich über BT zustande kam im Hintergrund zu lassen, da ich befürchte, daß mir die Kosten der Überprüfung nach §16 TKV (ca. 250-300 EUR) weiterbelastet werden können.

Letztlich ist §119 BGB (Irrtum) meine Argumentationsgrundlage und das BT ein Mitverschulden trifft, da bewußt eine Tarifansage fehlt und damit eine Identifikation für mich vor Vertragsabschluß unmöglich gemacht wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2008)

Hallo 
Ich hatte eine Paybackkarte von Debitel und da konnte ich immer online aufladen doch ein
ging es nicht mehr und ich war in den zeitpunkt bei meinen Eltern.
Darum nam ich die Option über das Festnetz aufzuladen.
Doch das Spracherkennungs-system spinnte auch. So das mein Vater die 250€ Mahnung von Netnex bzw Intrum Justitia Inkasso.
Jetzt geht es schon ein paar Jahre soo mittlerweile schon 397€..
Was tun?
Gib es ein Urteil schon zwischen Debitel und NetNex?


----------

